# FreeBSD on an UDOO quad?



## rez534 (May 19, 2015)

iI see there is no UDOO version in the ARMv6 images. iIs support for UDOO planned for the future or would any of the other ARMv6 images work?


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2015)

This will probably help: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm. You probably also want to read this: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/developer


----------

